# Seeking reflex-deflex longbow makers



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Kegan omega longbows.


----------



## ArcherFletch (Jul 8, 2012)

800 bucks puts a lot of bows in your reach, have you looked at the 3 rivers r/d tomahawks ?


----------



## SIG9 (Jun 30, 2013)

Check White Wolf Archery. I got one of his Long Hunter one piece bows in Feb. this year. Mine is 35#@26"AMO62". I love it. Randy


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

Striker bows, just bought a classic from them, excellent bow


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

I could knock two inches off my draw length and I wouldn't buy any bow 56-60 inches much less a R/D longbow.

Bowmania


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

Try Caribow in Canada, I have 3 and they are works of art. The Canadian dollar is at an all time low right now so $800 USD will get you one. I have a 58" Wolverine that I just love, also have a 60" Slynx and a 62" Peregrine. Check them out, you won't be sorry.


----------



## mursedan111 (Apr 1, 2012)

Call Jim Neaves at Centaur Archery. He's a great guy to work with and makes some top notch bows


----------



## mursedan111 (Apr 1, 2012)

Kegan also makes some great bows at the best price. Good guy too!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Homey88 said:


> Kegan omega longbows.


Yes,

I've got a $900 Tomahawk. Nothing wrong with it, but...

My daughter's Omega is a better shooter.

Daddy needs to get on one of those for the next time a team needs a long bow shooter


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

I have no complaints out of my omega imperial other then the finish wore off the grip very fast. But, that is something I expected with a stained bow that doesnt have a bazillion coats of poly on it (Which I wouldnt have wanted to wait for anyways.) The imperial doesnt have allt he fancy woods in it, but it design is very handsome (I love the limb tips). Kegan got it out to me lightning fast, and the thing is a solid shooter now that I got it tuned. Sounds like its up your alley if you want something made to your custom specifications, but dont want to pay a bazillion dollars for frills (Not that theres anything wrong with it, some of those custom woods are just art.) This bow is for hunting at at his price point (400$ range) I dont worry about treating it like its made of glass. I lay it in the dirt, the limb tips may occasionally contact some walls, or some branches may scratch against the glass. But thats what I love about it, when I knick it up too much, I can afford to buy another. Oh, and he also offers a lifetime warranty against defects.


----------



## hunterjrg (Jan 15, 2011)

Bowmania said:


> I could knock two inches off my draw length and I wouldn't buy any bow 56-60 inches much less a R/D longbow.
> 
> Bowmania



I'll bring over my Centaur with the new SBD string. It might just change your mind.


----------



## Stumpknocker (Jul 20, 2006)

Morrison Dakota with carbon/foam limbs. I have one and think highly of it. They are high but I know of a used one that might be for sale, 58", [email protected]


----------



## deerbuster22 (Jan 20, 2015)

X2 For Kegan At Omega Longbows he makes a great longbow,he let me play with his beater bow while a ETAR this year and was really surprised. Very smooth, with no noticeable stack and very quite. Also I would stay away from white wolf bows they are cheap but not worth the money Kegan makes a better quality bow that white wolf and for a good price.


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks a lot fellas. Y'all have given me a lot to consider and look over. Fortunately I have all the time in the world to narrow it down and pour over all the options. Anyone else have other suggestion/recommendations?


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

check out big jims bows. your price range is just about right. I have heard nothing but good things and he will also make it into a two piece take down if you like.


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Check out Leon Stewart too. I couldn't resist ordering one after seeing them and trying a couple out.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Hunterjrq, I almost bought a Centaur. In fact I was on the phone with Jim and had poundage and wood was nailed down and when I was told the longest (at the time) was 60 inches I didn't have to send a deposit. You cannot change string angle. A longer bow will always out shoot a shorter bow. It's why they shoot 70 inches in the Olympics. It's why everyone shoots a compound with a release. I could go on.

They call it finger pinch, but a shorter bow puts more string on your fingers at full draw than a longer bow. This makes the release more critical.

Bowmania


----------



## dtirell (Jan 2, 2004)

Another one to check out is Wes Wallace - his Royal has a slight r/d design.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Omegas have a solid reputation. Check out the new Fedora Xcellerator. You might want to check out my thread about the "Fedora VIKING" that just showed up in the LAS web page.
I hope to get to LAS next week to shoot one.


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

Just about every bowyer I know makes a deflex/reflex, but only a few make reflex/deflex. Dave Beeler used to make one but was going to take some time off, and some of the oriental bows are reflex/deflex. My guess is you really mean def/ref.


----------



## 4 Fletch (Jan 25, 2014)

Bowmania said:


> a shorter bow puts more string on your fingers at full draw than a longer bow. This makes the release more critical.


Depends on the bow and draw weight. 
Anecdotal evidence... my compound DL is 29". I have a 60-inch Kabekona River Hunting longbow; 55#@28". Reading folks on here I was worried it might be two short for me. However the tips hardly move at full draw. 

OP if you're interested the guy who made mine is Tim Finley of Kota Bows. http://kotabows.com/

That said, Kegan's bows are a heckuva deal. I've considered selling mine and getting two Omega Imperials.


----------



## Jezza (Oct 21, 2013)

omega definitely


----------



## mrdimi (Jun 1, 2014)

Only experience is with an 40# Omega Imperial and I'm not sure what other "performance" metric I would need to help me shoot better. Other than exotic woods, the Imperial is just such a sweet bow to shoot. I will say it took a bit getting used to how lite it felt in hand relative to the heavy Sage I was shooting before but wow, it's an impressive bow.


----------



## 108548 (Jul 31, 2008)

George D. Stout said:


> Just about every bowyer I know makes a deflex/reflex, but only a few make reflex/deflex. Dave Beeler used to make one but was going to take some time off, and some of the oriental bows are reflex/deflex. My guess is you really mean def/ref.


I'm sure I probably do. I did a bit of research and found one single diagram that I thought explained what you're getting at, only to turn around and read a few explanations that negated it. It seems many folks likely misuse the terms and simply use them interchangeably. From what I've gathered, R/D is where the riser/handle portion is recessed closer to the string than the fade/base portion of the limbs, thereby having a shorter brace height than a D/R, which I now understand to the be the opposite orientation and more like a standard D-shaped longbow. However, please correct me if I'm still wrong! Either way, I think everybody understands what I'm looking for - essentially a long bow with limbs that have a slight curve in them without tension, making them more like an isosceles triangle than a 'D' when strung.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

When referencing limb curve, you are "supposed" to start at the riser and go out. So "technically" a R/D bow would have a reflexed riser and deflexed limbs, like a plains style gull-wing. A D/R bow is what we usually shoot, with a deflexed riser and reflexed limbs. However, since a "true" R/D bow is often just called a gull-wing bow already, and we all call D/R bows R/D bows, it doesn't really amount to a hill of beans. If it's an issue, a picture is worth a thousand words!

Deflex is curve toward the shooter. Reflex is curve away from the shooter, for anyone not familiar.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Kegans bows get a good wrap from a bunch of guys whose opinions and shooting abilities I respect.

I'd also suggest Dan Toelke at Montana bows.
-shoot ability give Dans Whips a try
or if you like 
-Great build quality give dans bows a try
or if you prefer quiet and fast 
-Give the Toelkes a call
or if you insist on amazing customer service and 5 week turnaround time
-Give the Toelkes a try

amazing bows and great people to do business with

Did I mention I like Toelke bows ...

and as second thought , but in no way lesser 
Allen Boice at Liberty longbows 
great fella, great bows


----------

